# Looking for Montana R2488 onwer's manual



## TonyTexas1970 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi All, I bought an old Montana R2488 tractor. I have an issue when the backhoe comes off, the supply horses need to be plugged back in to a return port on the tractor. I don't know how to do it. That cause PTO did not work.

May someone please share me the owner's manual? It does be exact R2488 model, but any model of Montana should be fine for my starting point

Thanks for looking.


----------

